# Microwave goat milk



## milkmaid59 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have 3 bottle babies. I have been milking my nubian to feed the babies. Is it OK to warm the milk in the microwave or will it kill the nutrients?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Microwaves produce hot spots.
Better to put a pan on to boil, turn off heat & put bottles in for 3-5 minutes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

microwaves also kill off good stuff in the milk..we do a double broiler or as Nancy suggested


----------



## milkmaid59 (Jan 28, 2015)

That's what I thought bit I wanted to make sure! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

My understanding of microwaves is that they don't necessarily kill off anything that wouldn't be ruined in any reheating process. I could be wrong I guess, but I haven't personally seen any issue with it and the dairy farmer was the one who told me to microwave heat it. Although I do also shake the milk up a little after microwaving and throw a thermometer into it to check it, too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just heat the milk on the stove and poor in the bottles. I just heat it to a little warmer than lukewarm. Microwave's do kill off the good stuff in the milk, so I would suggest not using a microwave.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Waldo said:


> My understanding of microwaves is that they don't necessarily kill off anything that wouldn't be ruined in any reheating process. I could be wrong I guess, but I haven't personally seen any issue with it and the dairy farmer was the one who told me to microwave heat it. Although I do also shake the milk up a little after microwaving and throw a thermometer into it to check it, too.


It is even suggested to never use a microwave while heating a human baby's milk, because it kills all the good stuff.... That's why I figured it's better for my bottle kids to never get microwave heated milk... Just an FYI...


----------

